
The Billion-Dollar Disinformation Campaign to Reelect the President - glaive123
https://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2020/03/the-2020-disinformation-war/605530/
======
bjourne
It's a very interesting long-form article about disinformation warfare. Not
just in the US but also around the whole world. I wish things like these
weren't so divisive. I'm sure most who decided to flag this article did so
without even having read it.

~~~
RickJWagner
I'd agree it is an interesting topic, but I suspect an article about
misinformation originating from the left would be flagged quickly, also.

In the end, 'no politics' is a _great_ rule for HN.

~~~
bjourne
If you have such an article please post it. I'll gladly read it and I promise
I won't flag it.

------
DailyHN
As a software developer, are you sure that what you're developing doesn't have
third-order effects that enable things like this article points out?

~~~
im3w1l
The case of Li Wenliang is really sad. He knew about the Corona virus epidemic
at an early stage and tried to raise the alarm. He posted about it on social
media. Police showed up and arrested him for spreading "false" rumors.

After a while he was released but it was too late. The situation was out of
control. He got the virus himself and died.

It really scares me that increasing numbers of developers write software
enabling tyranny and abuse like this.

We must not censor the rumors, but give people the tools to evaluate for
themselves what the truth really is.

~~~
throw0101a
See also Jiang Yanyong:

> _The Chinese military surgeon who exposed the government’s cover-up of the
> the severe acute respiratory syndrome (Sars) epidemic in 2003 has been under
> de facto house arrest since last year, according to his friends and family._

* [https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/09/sars-whistlebl...](https://www.theguardian.com/world/2020/feb/09/sars-whistleblower-doctor-under-house-arrest-in-china-family-confirms-jiang-yangyong)

------
TrueNomad
Circumstantial facts based writing from a left wing publication like Atlantic,
against conservative president. What is new ?

------
IanDrake
This article complains about conspiracy theories, yet it's a non-stop
conspiracy theory itself.

~~~
happytoexplain
How so?

